# "92 Ford Ranger 4x4



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys;

I got a problem to resolve and I ask your input.

My son's 92 4x4 Ford Ranger blew the engine (4 cyl). It has good tires, good exterior and interior. The brakes are new, the hoses and serpinetine belt are new, radiator is refurbished. The 4x4 was overhauled about 15,000 miles ago as was the clutch.

My question is:

1. Do I sell it as is and if so how much.

2. Do I replace the engine with a 4 cyl

3. Do I up it to a 6 cyl

4. What are the costs for the above upgrades.

Notice, I am a hard fishing Computer Geek and not a motor head,,so keep it basic.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

lose the headache ,and sell it. would be my thing...i got a truck like that right now, always needa do some stuff cuz stuff breaks/doesnt work etc etc....

if u wanna get him a pickup that'll last forever..go toyota..



Jesse


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If I remember right, the bolt pattern for the flywheel is different for the 4 banger vs the 6. If the bolt pattern is the same, put a 3.0 V6 in there. I'm kind of partial to the 2.3 I4 though myself because I had one and it was a great little motor/truck. It eventually bent a rod and broke off a valve, which in turn destroyed the motor. When you say blew the motor, how blown is it? Bent crank, busted connecting rod, valvetrain shot? Can you rebuild it? If the all the stuff on the motor is good like the alternator, starter, etc, get yourself a shortblock 2.3 and go from there.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Even if it IS a good truck otherwise, you won't be able to GIVE it away if it doesn't run...I'd either build the motor, or if it's broken up, get a junkyard motor that runs, and drive hell out of it. Ford 2.3's are a dime a dozen, and some places will even give you a short warranty, to make sure it'll hold up for a while. 

Swapping to a V-6 will be a VERY expensive undertaking, and will also make a "Franken-Truck" that again, you won't be able to give away...

A running junkyard motor, installed, could be done in my neck of the woods for somewhere around $1000.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

You know the truck inside and out and if you could replace it with something equal for what a motor would run then junk it. But a 2.3 is very easy to find so I would say if you would rather replace the vehicle with something you don't know or just a motor back in to something you do know, that's your choice. No real easy answer though. I'd put a motor in it and roll, but if you wanted to upgrade or change now's the time. New car fever is always stronger when you have to fix spit.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

To replace the motor in that truck is very simple to replace. It can be done in just a couple of hours. As RR said a junk yard motor will cost around $1000 installed with no warranty on the motor. I would look at getting a RECON motor from one of the local parts stores like Advance Auto, NAPA, Pep Shop, CARQUEST etc that comes with a warranty. That motor should cost less than $1000 with a core turn in. 

The option to replace it with a V6 can get expensive. I haven't worked on a ranger but many Jeeps, Fords, and Chevys. The fly wheel is sometimes just a matter of changing a flywheel. This is not always the case though. You would also most likely need different motor mounts and/or frame mounts and possible a transmission cross member. 

It all comes down to how much you like and want to keep the truck. No matter what you do you will end up spending that hard to come by money. Is it better to cut the loss and move on or take the time to repair it? 

Only you and your son can decide that.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

you also have to throw into consideration if doing such a change you may need new driveshafts if the transmission/engine combination is longer than the 4 cylinders currently is, transfer case might not be interchangeable, bigger radiator to cool larger engine. larger engine might mean moving the power brake booster, or requiring a larger one. 

also wether the truck was an automatic or a manual, which if being a manual might mean having to relocate some transmission shifting linkage or replacing it with linkage components off a 6cyl ranger.

there are many things to be brought into perspective on this before calling the ball & whatnot. just shedding light into what ive seen soo far.

you would be best off replacing the blown motor with a rebuilt one or one from a junkyard. 



MacPE6 said:


> To replace the motor in that truck is very simple to replace. It can be done in just a couple of hours. As RR said a junk yard motor will cost around $1000 installed with no warranty on the motor. I would look at getting a RECON motor from one of the local parts stores like Advance Auto, NAPA, Pep Shop, CARQUEST etc that comes with a warranty. That motor should cost less than $1000 with a core turn in.
> 
> The option to replace it with a V6 can get expensive. I haven't worked on a ranger but many Jeeps, Fords, and Chevys. The fly wheel is sometimes just a matter of changing a flywheel. This is not always the case though. You would also most likely need different motor mounts and/or frame mounts and possible a transmission cross member.
> 
> ...


----------

